# What Happened!?!?!?



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

This is the first batch of coffee soap I have tried. I used the same recipe as I always do, but subbed out part of the milk with coffee. I added the lye to the coffee, allowed to cool, then mixed with my oils. I added the milk and coffee grounds at trace. I poured into the mold just like I always do. I went to check it, it had been in the mold about 2 hrs and the top has split open, what happened and is it still usable?

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It overheated. Just take a wet wash cloth to the top, make circular motions to melt off the ash and make suds that will fill the cracks. The circular motions will make circles on top of the soap so it is still pretty when it dries. Don't take it out of the mold or cut it, do this first. Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks! I am going to try it and hope it works.

How can I keep it from doing this next time.
Karla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I put a fan on a couple of my soaps so they don't overheat. Anything with cinnamon or honey in it is going to heat up. You can also put them in the fridge...warning, scent permeates the rubber gaskets on freezers and fridge and makes them smell like scent over time. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I have one soap that overheats. I find it makes a big difference if I put my mold on a cooling rack. That way air can move under the mold too.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I tried to fix it and it still has cracks in it. Maybe I needed to let it cool completely first? Oh well, it was an experiment and I will just use it for family and close friends that don't care what it looks like. I will try the fan and cooling rack next time and see if that helps. I have never had one do that, even my OMH doesn't overheat.

Karla


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> It overheated. Just take a wet wash cloth to the top, make circular motions to melt off the ash and make suds that will fill the cracks. The circular motions will make circles on top of the soap so it is still pretty when it dries. Don't take it out of the mold or cut it, do this first. Vicki


 and Vicki would know she makes the most LUCIOUS coffee soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Kasi 

Karla, soap is soap, if you lather soap off the top of the log, into the cracks, it hardens back into soap. You can even pour another layer of a new soap onto the top to fill the cracks and then texture the top and let it harden. Soap is really forgiving! Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you so much. I wen ahead and unmolded and cut it, it doesn't look so bad after I cut it. It did sink in the middle, so it has kind of an upside down half circle on the top, looks kinda cool though.

Karla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ha! Then your customers like this soap with the half moon top because it fits in their hand so well...and you can't reproduce it  LOL!


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

So true, I probably can't make it look like that again if I tried!

Karla


----------

